# SOOOOO over the butterflies



## Shele (Jan 20, 2018)

Planted 20 white dahlias, spawned 10 butterflies, failure on catching them all. I'm just really over this event.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

I feel your pain! That little purple cloud of doom is killing me, it?s never been so apt! That is why I?ve started using leaf tickets. I even paid real money for fifty leaf tickets because I only need five more goldens for the counter. But because I?m only planting five at a time I probably won?t get it any way. I?m out of butterflies to trade as well so I?m losing hope.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 21, 2018)

Me too... I've barely caught any of the butterflies, and I don't want to spend leaf tickets on them. I don't even have any more white dahlia seeds, and I can barely get any from my villagers. I think I'm just going to give up because there is no way I'll be able to catch all of those butterflies now. I hope this event comes back though, because I really like the furniture items.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

I wish I could send you my seeds!


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)

same. i am so not getting all the rover items. oh well


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jan 21, 2018)

Why did they implement the you can fail to catch  this butterfly feature? If you want money Nintendo make it so you can pay Leaf Tickets for a special food that will attract more butterflies or something. Since this didn't happen no one who didn't play the game 24/7 could never of gotten close to enough butterflies in time! Also most of the rewards are crafting materials or ecences. Why not make those flower trade items... oh wait you DID! Yet they are still rewards. How cliche.
(Sorry for the rant just needed to vent my frustration lol)


----------



## Imbri (Jan 21, 2018)

I ended up sending feedback about it. The first part was fun, but this second part is just frustrating. The problems with catch rate, assuming you can get flower seeds, are ridiculous. Not asking for a gimme, but at least make it doable.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

And there were plenty more just the same.


----------



## Carole (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm not having fun with the butterflies, either.

I have been pretty much ignoring butterflies in Pocket Camp today, and doing other things in Pocket Camp.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2018)

Glad it's over now, I barely got over 4 in the second half of the event.
I pretty much gave up.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 22, 2018)

I only saw one butterfly from the second event since I wasn't playing much and I failed to catch it.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 23, 2018)

After my very first attempt planting flowers and only catching a couple butterflies successfully, I knew this event was going to be a pain in the derriere and didn't bother trying. None of the rewards were that great imo, not worth the struggle. Also, why a butterfly event in the middle of winter? Everything just spells disappointment. I'm much more happy with the winter sports event.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 23, 2018)

VanessaMay18 said:


> After my very first attempt planting flowers and only catching a couple butterflies successfully, I knew this event was going to be a pain in the derriere and didn't bother trying. None of the rewards were that great imo, not worth the struggle. Also, why a butterfly event in the middle of winter? Everything just spells disappointment. I'm much more happy with the winter sports event.



I don't blame you for skipping it, but I think it's the cutest furniture released so far, and thanks to generous friends, I was able to complete it without spending a single leaf ticket.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 23, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I don't blame you for skipping it, but I think it's the cutest furniture released so far, and thanks to generous friends, I was able to complete it without spending a single leaf ticket.



Aw ok it is pretty cute when it's all set up together, I love the carpet. Ah well


----------

